# Milling



## airborne (Feb 23, 2013)

The British Paras are unique in that they have to undergo 60 seconds of Milling as part of selection. Gloves on and an opponent. No dancing,jabbing, kicking,biting our gouging - everything else goes ! Any one ducking or turning away is "fired"off the course at once .

http://youtu.be/R8e6Srf15_k


----------

